# Marking or Labeling Corks?



## the_rayway (Jan 5, 2013)

Does anyone do this for the purposes of identifying your bottles when they are stored? I've been marking mine with my code in blue pen on the top of the cork.

Does anyone know if this causes issues down the road? I use synthetic long term storage corks.

Advice? Comments?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 5, 2013)

That is the number one reason for using shrink capsules. Makes identification fast and easy when the bottles are laying on the rack. What you are doing will not hurt anything. If you really wanted something simple you could go to the office supply store and get some of those star stickers the teachers use to put on your papers 40 years ago when you did good and apply those to the corks. They have multiple colors.


----------



## Dugger (Jan 5, 2013)

I do this with some of my bottles that are mixed- like different wines in the same box or my boxes of splits that may have 4 or more different wines. I just put an initial to identify it. I used to shrink cap all my bottles but now I just do those that are given away or need good presentation. I use mostly synthetics as well.


----------



## Duster (Jan 5, 2013)

not to hijack this post but I would love to find an inexpensive location to buy customized corks. I would love to have my name printed on my corks but so far everything I found more than doubles the cost of them or requires you to purchase thousands of them at one time.


----------



## rezod11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Duster said:


> not to hijack this post but I would love to find an inexpensive location to buy customized corks. I would love to have my name printed on my corks but so far everything I found more than doubles the cost of them or requires you to purchase thousands of them at one time.



Have you checked out a local printer? Someone in your area may be able to do this for a reasonable rate.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 5, 2013)

Duster said:


> not to hijack this post but I would love to find an inexpensive location to buy customized corks. I would love to have my name printed on my corks but so far everything I found more than doubles the cost of them or requires you to purchase thousands of them at one time.


 
Are you serious? I've been using them for several years now. You do have to buy 1000 at a time but the cost per cork is actually cheaper then buying other corks. I can tell you my last bag cost about $180 including shipping. Shipping was expensive from CA, probably about $50. I got the highest grade of 1+1 corks. That was less than $.18 each delivered to my door. There is a one time $100 fee for making the branding tool. The art dept is awesome to work with and you can put as much or little writting and graphics on the cork you want.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a collection of colored Sharpies. I write the batch number on the top of each cork. These numbers refer to pages in my wine log. I also use bottle tags on my shelved wine for easy reference. One bottle tag per batch, and I know what's there in that nook.


----------



## keena (Jan 6, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Are you serious? I've been using them for several years now. You do have to buy 1000 at a time but the cost per cork is actually cheaper then buying other corks. I can tell you my last bag cost about $180 including shipping. Shipping was expensive from CA, probably about $50. I got the highest grade of 1+1 corks. That was less than $.18 each delivered to my door. There is a one time $100 fee for making the branding tool. The art dept is awesome to work with and you can put as much or little writting and graphics on the cork you want.



That's awesome, I keep finding more stuff to spend money on with this hobby. I keep telling myself I'll be done spending money after the next item.. Lol


----------



## Duster (Jan 6, 2013)

Dan,
who are you using?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh great Duster, now you're accusing me of being a user. 

This is my supplier for corks. Several others have started using them also since I've began using them.

http://www.lafitte-usa.com/


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jan 6, 2013)

Duster said:


> not to hijack this post but I would love to find an inexpensive location to buy customized corks. I would love to have my name printed on my corks but so far everything I found more than doubles the cost of them or requires you to purchase thousands of them at one time.



found this website.
http://www.widgetco.com/personalized-custom-printing-wine-corks
prices seem ok

need to buy 1000 though


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input! The cork customization is awesome, I can't wait until my wine is 'good enough' to get some! And, when you think about it, 1000 really isn't that many. That's how many labels come in the case I ordered, and I feel like they are going to run out soon! Doesn't take much, does it?


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 7, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Are you serious? I've been using them for several years now. You do have to buy 1000 at a time but the cost per cork is actually cheaper then buying other corks. I can tell you my last bag cost about $180 including shipping. Shipping was expensive from CA, probably about $50. I got the highest grade of 1+1 corks. That was less than $.18 each delivered to my door. There is a one time $100 fee for making the branding tool. The art dept is awesome to work with and you can put as much or little writting and graphics on the cork you want.



Now that is just too cool!




keena said:


> That's awesome, I keep finding more stuff to spend money on with this hobby. I keep telling myself I'll be done spending money after the next item.. Lol



Yeah I feel you pain. Reading this thread just cost me $280. Thanks Wolf, lol!


RR


----------



## bein_bein (Jan 8, 2013)

keena said:


> That's awesome, I keep finding more stuff to spend money on with this hobby. I keep telling myself I'll be done spending money after the next item.. Lol


oh u silly Keena...this hobby is just like boating...but instead of being a hole in the water into which u pour money...this is a hole in your face into which you (eventually) pour money  ...lolol


----------



## keena (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol, I feel like all my hobbies do this. I have to many hobbies!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Jan 10, 2013)

If BOAT stands for Bust Out Another Thousand

WINE must stand for When it's Never Enough


----------

